# TRU and 6spdcoupe



## sddale (Mar 31, 2009)

If this is not the correct section for this please move it.

I just wanted to give a review of the great service that I received from John at TRU as well as Don (6spdcoupe).

I had an issue with an S44 that was manufactured in Jan 2008. It was sent to TRU to be repaired and the bill would have been a bit higher than I expected and since it was used with an unknown history there was a risk of other parts failing. I ended up declining any repair after speaking and trading emails with John. 

When I got up the following morning I was surprised to see an email from John received at about 1:30 Central time. He said to contact Don as they spoke late that night about a potential solution. I didn't know who Don was but I thought that it might be 6spdcoupe. I wasn't sure since I had never spoke to him before. I had read a few posts about him being involved with TRU so I thought it was him. He knew me from reading a few posts here but that was about it.

Anyway, the solution they came up with was to repair the amp at a flat rate and replace the Main PC Board. The way that I understand it is that the amp would be new with the exception of the heat sink, external case and plugs. In addition it was warrantied for 180 days. I'm sure that the board and labor cost a lot more than what they charged for the repair. 

John said that Don was to be thanked because he made it happen. I wanted to make sure to give them their props for their customer support.

I'm very happy with dealing the John, Don and TRU. Members like this are what makes the DIYMA community special.

Dale


----------

